# WHO In The World



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

and now it's red meat in general....probably.

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&paneContentId=5&paneParentId=70104&product=/ag/news/topstories&vendorReference=0cf7aea6-4215-4d9a-a056-582066285d77


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Pretty much a useless organization, I cannot recall a single useful thing they have ever done.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I read/heard that info yesterday. The current advertising campsign on tv (i think from from Arby's) says something similar to "bacon is a gift that pigs give to people who are good" Bring on the cancer, and leave my bacon wrapped steak alone!
73, Mark


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The report caused a slight decline in cattle prices. I bet every one of them enjoys red meat on a regular basis. They just want to sound politically correct. I am not a politican and will enjoy my steak, thank you kindly.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Looked a little more at what was actually said.....looks like the media exaggerated it beyond recognition as they typically do. To understand what WHO actually said, you have to understand the IARC Carcinogen Classifications and what "is", "probably is", "possibly is", "not enough evidence" and "probably not" really mean.....Bill Clinton is likely the only person who could actually explain it.

Another example of a useless bit of work by WHO.......


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I was watching the CBS World news the day this mess came out and the they had their go to Dr. on there and he said, *you have a 5% chance of getting colon cancer period, the new study shows you have a 6% chance of getting colon cancer if you eat one hot dog per day*. The Scott Pelley guy kind grinned at that I believe. My wife and I were like what the heck? I was like who the heck eats one hot dog per day for the rest of their life!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I believe air and sunlight have also been listed as low level carcinogens, polluted air can lead to lung cancer and of course too much sun can cause melanoma.

Depending on how closely aligned WHO is with the UN, your best bet is to take anything that either group puts in print and using that for toilet paper.

More than likely the whole thing was meant as a distraction so the UN or our own government can pull something else off behind our backs.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Backpedaling....

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2015/11/who-backpedals-red-meat-statement/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=b06d9fe404-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-b06d9fe404-296641129


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

mlappin said:


> More than likely the whole thing was meant as a distraction so the UN or our own government can pull something else off behind our backs.


Showing a touch of paranoia? Don't you trust government bodies implicitly? Especially the good ol' USA? I know I do! They would never overstate or mislead me. And, of course, everything they say has been checked and double-checked to be 100% accurate.

I apologize if I questioned your sanity too harshly, but right now I have to go check on some swamp property.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Showing a touch of paranoia? Don't you trust government bodies implicitly? Especially the good ol' USA? I know I do! They would never overstate or mislead me. And, of course, everything they say has been checked and double-checked to be 100% accurate.
> 
> I apologize if I questioned your sanity too harshly, but right now I have to go check on some swamp property.
> 
> Ralph


Ask the American Indian how trusting the government worked out. Kay?


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Several things made the list for could cause cancer except yoga pants. We can wear yoga pants. But we can't go outside. The sun causes cancer. We have to sit in the dark when we are inside because indoor lights cause cancer. Both the air inside and outside cause cancer so we better buy a good air filter system. Cant eat red meat it causes cancer. Cant eat any veggies that were grown on a field with round up sprayed durning the last five years cause that causes cancer. Red meat is out but cant eat chicken cause they ate gmo grain and might cause cancer.

So it seems to not get cancer we have to live in an air purified dark bubble wearing only yoga pants and eating natural organic plants that can grow in the dark since any light seems to cause cancer.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

mlappin said:


> Ask the American Indian how trusting the government worked out. Kay?


But I trust the Federal and Illinois governments--they would never do anything against my best interests. After all, they are only interest in selflessly serving the public. They've said so and I know their word is good!

Ralph

Can you say "Kool Aid"?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> But I trust the Federal and Illinois governments--they would never do anything against my best interests. After all, they are only interest in selflessly serving the public. They've said so and I know their word is good!
> 
> Ralph
> 
> Can you say "Kool Aid"?


 .....and anyway, if they tried to do something against our interests, it would be immediately reported by our fair, impartial, and transparent mainstream media who also selflessly serve the public.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Markets were limit down again today. Wonder how this WHO info is going to affect things when boxed beef supplies are higher than ever?


----------

